# Its Show Time (Show off ur GUTS, with this game)



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok ok.... this is the game that kicks ur AS* 

The Game is Called *"Survial Game"*

This is a 19 KB HTML game made out of java script that runs in your web browser. The instruction is given in the game. Still i would like to say about it.. You have to click and drag the *RED* Box at the center.. once u drag, all the other *Blue* blocks starts to move. Your objective is to *make sure* u wont touch *either the moving blue blocks or the Black Border*... The *longest* u survive, u r *great*! In the game, it says if u survive for 18 seconds, "*You are playing brilliantly*!" As time flows, the speed of the moving boxes will increase!

Get set and show ur *GUTS!*

*I've Attached the Game*

*Play and POST the screen shot of ur records.*

My Personal Record is 23.218 seconds!
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2265/1935206256_90bcd5ef7c_o.jpg

EDIT: My record is *26* Seconds Now. See Post #5


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 9, 2007)

where is the game ???????

oops .. found it now .


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2007)

i've attached it


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

tried but fails at some 10 seconds.may be i need to concentrate more(which i lacks always!)
@harrypotter:extract and open in a browser the page u need to have jre installed.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok guys... my record has pumped up to mind blowing *26 Seconds*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2398/1935326736_15236201a1_o.jpg


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 9, 2007)

I got max 14 seconds in three attemts.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2007)

@ ~Phenom~ keep trying, i started from 3 seconds


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 9, 2007)

14.5 seconds


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2007)

keep trying, third eye..


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 9, 2007)

Now 17.031 seconds


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2007)

@ third eye... u r on the track!


----------



## max_demon (Nov 9, 2007)

ok 15 sec

22 second

76 sec
*img164.imageshack.us/my.php?image=110920071044pmrb3.swf

*img164.imageshack.us/my.php?image=110920071044pmrb3.swf


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 10, 2007)

tried for some time and best was only 17.85.... will go home and try again..
*img223.imageshack.us/img223/7914/tempzt7.th.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 10, 2007)

@ max, not bad


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 10, 2007)

I was consistently surviving for over 20 sec.And so far my best is 
22.25 seconds

*img252.imageshack.us/img252/9013/survivalwu0.th.jpg



			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> ok 15 sec
> 
> 22 second
> 
> 76 sec


76 seconds


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 10, 2007)

yeah 76 seconds... Max u r really a demon


----------



## praka123 (Nov 10, 2007)

^cant believe that!


----------



## Pathik (Nov 10, 2007)

My high score- 84.121 seconds.. 
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/6728/22286259zd8.th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2007)

119.822 seconds 8)
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Untitled-20071110101223.jpg


----------



## Stalker (Nov 10, 2007)

woah....pretty high scores....my max around 25

i hope u guys arent messing with the _source_ of the page 

For example

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Untitled-1-20071110102923.gif


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 10, 2007)

Ah I beat you by a second 

*img442.imageshack.us/img442/6665/safasdflp3.jpg

Been playing past 1.5 hours


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 10, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> woah....pretty high scores....my max around 25
> 
> i hope u guys arent messing with the _source_ of the page
> 
> ...



Arsenal_Gunners is cheating


----------



## Stalker (Nov 10, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Arsenal_Gunners is cheating



no no....its not only him, but it seems like suddenly every one has got a BIIIG boost in scores .

But it very well could be their skill too.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 10, 2007)

frankly my best score(tried jus now) is 17.xxx


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 10, 2007)

I believe its no photoshop...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 10, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> I believe its no photoshop...



Open the source and have a look. Using Photoshop is dumb for this purpose if you wish to tamper


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 10, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Open the source and have a look. Using Photoshop is dumb for this purpose if you wish to tamper



It proves that you cheated too.


----------



## Stalker (Nov 10, 2007)

no...just edit the java script(u can get it in easily in Firefox) code in notepad & save it as a html file. 

EDIT: crap! qwerty beat me to it


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 10, 2007)

No cheating Guys... so i hold the Record.. now its 35 Seconds!

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2234/1950734324_5a8aa8104e_o.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 10, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Doing this for 25+ seconds is impossible





Thanks you for deleting your post cheater.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2007)

^^


			
				Turd Eye said:
			
		

> Arsenal_Gunners pwns me in every game


 same to you noob


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 10, 2007)

Is that third eye or turd eye ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> Is that third eye or turd eye ?


Admin spelled it wrong.He requested for Turd eye



			
				Third Eye said:
			
		

> Lol noob


Can you get any lamer
Btw. my best is about 23 sec.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 10, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> It proves that you cheated too.


But I beat Arsenal's value!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2007)

^^I was just being realistic
Posting 800 is too obvious.



			
				Third Eye said:
			
		

> Go to hell 14 yr ol' retard


 There is no need to be rude.I am not here to fight.


----------



## Stalker (Nov 10, 2007)

ok ...lets see how* low* u can  score  ....i've got 0.051 sec

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Untitled-1-20071110111541.gif


Dont cheat at this too 

EDIT: >>0.044 now

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Untitled-1-20071110111852.gif


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 10, 2007)

Mine is 0.046


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 10, 2007)

Cheating in this is impossible lest I travel time with my mouse pointer in negatives


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Mine is 0.046


 loooooooooool I got 0.045
pwned


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 10, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> loooooooooool I got 0.045
> pwned





*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/untitled-20071110112709.jpg


----------



## Pathik (Nov 10, 2007)

Abe yaar cheat karo then put some realistic figure.. Like me


----------



## shantanu (Nov 10, 2007)

why reporting in your fun mood dude.. ?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 10, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> why reporting in your fun mood dude.. ?


Sorry it was a mistake.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2007)

Loool I named my screenshot "ass" and suploaded it.On forum it showed some porn picture
Sorry if someone saw that

PWNED EVERYONE!
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/notass.jpg


----------



## Stalker (Nov 10, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> PWNED EVERYONE!
> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/notass.jpg



 .....cheating again??

look at the location of ur boxes,U can get the min score at the very start of the game, where the boxes converge on the *CENTRAL* position!  

Look at the position of your boxes....looks like they are about to bounce back against the border...at that point time is definitely > 0.013 

Third eye's record is believable.....look at the position of the boxes, + i'll got 0.033 myself


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 10, 2007)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/untitled-20071110115626.jpg

me too .031


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 10, 2007)

abey cheateroon original score post karo.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 10, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> abey cheatroon original score post karo.



Meinu toh original kara hain.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> .....cheating again??
> 
> look at the location of ur boxes,U can get the min score at the very start of the game, where the boxes converge on the *CENTRAL* position!
> 
> ...


 Even after you get beat the boxes keep moving,I hope that explains it


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 10, 2007)

Mine is now 0.11

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/aa-20071110120204.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 10, 2007)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/0.015.JPG


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 10, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> see my GUTS
> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Untitled-20071110120127.jpg
> 
> It can't be broken,no matter how fast I try it always reads .06 seconds.


 Yaya watever cheater


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 10, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/0.015.JPG


pata nahi tum GTA mein kaise survive karte ho.


----------



## Stalker (Nov 10, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Even after you get beat the boxes keep moving,I hope that explains it
> New record .06sec .



oh...sorry abt that...guess u were using Firefox....the boxes stop moving in IE


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 10, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> pata nahi tum GTA mein kaise survive karte ho.


 why?

gta is easy, its hard in HL2 , especially wit those red zombies running around.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2007)

MWHAHA I banged the lower right box this time.
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Untitled-20071110121629.jpg
GUTS lol


----------



## sysrq (Nov 11, 2007)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/000-20071110140748.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow what a record guys... even i was caught at 0.142 Seconds


----------



## max_demon (Nov 11, 2007)

all r cheating , guess who started first


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

^ You


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 11, 2007)

sysrq said:
			
		

> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/000-20071110140748.jpg


hacker


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

Lol :d


----------



## enticer86 (Nov 11, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> 76 sec



buddy how did u do that? Office mein tha kya ??


----------



## sysrq (Nov 11, 2007)

*@ Arsenal_Gunners*
no brother i m not hacker ,actually i m even not a computer science student.....
what u see is a result of endless trie..
any ways i didnt reach 0 sec actually it have to be 0.000# or similer.result is only  upto three places of dec na.


----------



## girish.g (Nov 11, 2007)

[FONT=&quot]got 18.578
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Head Banger (Nov 11, 2007)

^^Nice game..


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

^ not bad at the startup


----------

